# Pulled pork and Sweet baby rays ???



## rubzerk (May 6, 2012)

hello forum.

i'm gonna be making my 1st pork butt in a few days and looking to use sweet baby rays hickory and brown sugar bbq sauce after the butt is cooked.

do i have to water down the sauce or do i just use it right out of the bottle on a bun ?


----------



## beerbelley (May 6, 2012)

just straight   mmmm good


----------



## rubzerk (May 6, 2012)

thanks


----------



## iron city (May 8, 2012)

I would also look into SoFlaQuers finishing sauce. It is fantastic and an amazing addition to your pork. I sometimes just use it instead of sauce.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/51933/soflaquers-finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork


----------



## jirodriguez (May 8, 2012)

Since you have Sweet Baby Rays on hand.... if you want a special treat try this:

1 C Sweet Baby Rays

1/2 C cider vinegar

1/2 C apple juice

Mollasas (or brown sugar) to taste

Bring to simmer in pan, adjust mollasas and vinegar to taste and let it reduce by about 1/3. It is a thin sauce that is awesome on pulled pork sammy's!


----------

